# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp Tin học >  Cách chỉnh sửa 1 file PDF

## noithatquangvinh

chào các bác em muốn chỉnh sửa 1 file có định dạng pdf thì cần phần mềm gì và cách làm như nào 


ai biết hướng dẫn giùm em đang muốn chỉnh sửa một số file để chia sẻ với anh em trên mạng cho tiện không phải dùng hình ảnh.


thân ái!

----------


## poodle

để bạn có thể sửa được file pdf thì đầu tiên bạn chuyển file pdf thành file word rồi bạn có thể tùy ý chỉnh sửa ở file word này,sau đó bạn chuyển ngược lại từ file word thành file pdf,bạn vào đây down nha http://www.dotqn.com/software.php?software=free%20pdf%20to%20word%20doc  %20converter%201.1 
chúc bạn thành công

----------


## vanvuive

em thử rồi nhưng mà khi chuyển sang file word thì nó bị thiếu nhiều đường vẽ quá có cách nào tốt hơn không chi em với


chẳng hạn như file em đưa lên diễn đàn này xem thế nào nhé


http://dc67.4shared.com/img/48767705/9ce8dd43/1200_rh-99_100_schematics.pdf

----------


## xomthulo

> chào các bác em muốn chỉnh sửa 1 file có định dạng pdf thì cần phần mềm gì và cách làm như nào 
> 
> 
> ai biết hướng dẫn giùm em đang muốn chỉnh sửa một số file để chia sẻ với anh em trên mạng cho tiện không phải dùng hình ảnh.
> 
> 
> thân ái!


để chỉnh sửa một file pdf một cách tiện nhất theo tôi nghĩ là bạn nên dùng chuơng trình adobe acrobat professional là hay hơn cả.
chuơng trình thì bạn có thể vào trang chính của adobe download về. crack thì kiếm trên mạng hoặc xin các anh em. 
điểm đặc biệt của chuơng trình này là bạn có thể chỉnh được chữ, tạo thêm ghi chú, xóa hoặc chèn thêm trang, bạn cũng có thể chèn thêm trang vào file của mình. thêm vào đó, nếu bạn muốn file của bạn được mã hóa: người ta chỉ được quyền đọc mà không được quyền chỉnh sửa, bạn có thể tạo password cho nó...
còn rất nhiều thứ đang chờ bạn khám phá...
chúc bạn thành công. có j thì cứ liên hệ nhé

----------


## leanhseomxh

hoặc bạn vào hovancong.4shared.com down phần mềm *microadobe pdf editor* này trong mục software rồi bạn có thể chỉnh sửa file pdf
chúc bạn thành công

----------


## dichvumobile_vn

ngoài chương trình adobe acrobat thì chương trình foxit reader để chỉnh sửa các file psf cũng rất hay đấy bạn

----------


## phunudep123

> hoặc bạn vào hovancong.4shared.com down phần mềm *microadobe pdf editor* này trong mục software rồi bạn có thể chỉnh sửa file pdf
> chúc bạn thành công


em vào rồi thấy file đó roài mà không hiểu sao lại không thể load được nữa


tiện đây xin cảm ơn tất cả anh em đã giúp đỡ mình trong việc tìm hướng giải quyết vấn đề này

----------


## thanghekhoc212

em vào down lại chứ sao lại không được,mọi người vẫn vào đó down tài liệu bình thường mà

----------


## bigsale001

khi em click vào download thì nó hiện ra thế này



http://www.4shared.com/linkerror.jsp?a=1

----------


## taitrochoifree11

http://www.mediafire.com/?mhnzwxk4yxd a mới up lại trang này nè,không hiểu sao trang 4shared lại bị lỗi rồi

----------


## phimzalo

em đã cài đặt các phần mềm như: abdio pdf editor v9.86 và microadobe pdf editor v5.4 rùi nhưng open thì lại không thấy file pdf cần sửa. hic hic các pác giúp em với. đây là file em cần sửa đây. các pác down về xem giúp em với http://www.4shared.com/document/cdljl6bc/instruction_manual_2.html. email: [email protected]<script data-cfhash='f9e31' type="text/javascript">/* <![cdata[ */!function(t,e,r,n,c,a,p){try{t=document.currentscr  ipt||function(){for(t=document.getelementsbytagnam  e('script'),e=t.length;e-- :Wink: if(t[e].getattribute('data-cfhash'))return t[e]}();if(t&&(c=t.previoussibling)){p=t.parentnode;if  (a=c.getattribute('data-cfemail')){for(e='',r='0x'+a.substr(0,2)|0,n=2;a.l  ength-n;n+=2)e+='%'+('0'+('0x'+a.substr(n,2)^r).tostring  (16)).slice(-2);p.replacechild(document.createtextnode(decodeur  icomponent(e)),c)}p.removechild(t)}}catch(u){}}()/* ]]> */</script>. thanks các pác trước

----------


## akakavn

mình nói qua phần mềm nhận dạng hàng đầu thế giới abbyy finereader 11


 


- đây là phần mềm chuyển đổi file ảnh ( bao gồm pdf ) sang định dạng có thể chỉnh sửa được .


- hỗ trợ tiếng việt và khoảng 200 ngôn ngữ khác .


- độ chính xác trên 99% và giữ nguyên cấu trúc so với văn bản gốc kể cả bảng biểu , công thức , sơ đồ...


- định dạng đầu vào đa dạng , lấy file từ máy ảnh kts ,điện thoại ( kể cả ảnh mầu hay đen trắng ) , máy scan , file pdf... và cho ra word , excel , pdf/a ,html .... nói chung là các định dạng có thể chỉnh sửa được.


- trang chủ abbyy việt nam : http://www.sohoa.com.vn


đầu tiên các bạn vào đây trước http://www.sohoa.com.vn





- bước 1 : vào trang chủ http://www.sohoa.com.vn/ ở đây có banner finereader 11 kích vào chữ tải dùng thử ở đây rồi nó hiện ra trang tiếp , kéo xuống dưới có chỗ download , các bạn kích vào đấy down load về.


- bước 2 : cài đặt : các bạn cứ cài đặt bình thường , cứ next đến bao giờ xong thì thôi ( có khi nó chạy ẩn , đợi 1 lúc nó sáng chữ next lên , quá trình cài đặt mất khoảng 10p )


- bước 3 : mở finereader 11 lên và ấn vào chữ run program gì gì đấy (nếu là dùng thử ), không thì điền key của nó vào. hì . sau đó nó hiện ra bảng tasks để chọn các chuyển file dữ liệu ( ví dụ như từ pdf>word , từ scan > sách điện tử...) . (nó có chỗ chọn ngôn ngữ, các bạn chọn tiếng việt nhé ) nếu là ảnh mầu thì các bạn chon full color . nếu đen trắng thì chọn chế độ black/white... bạn chon chế độ mà muốn chuyển sang ví dụ chọn cái send sang word chẳng hạn (nó còn chế độ chuyển sang pdf/a hoặc sách điện tử... )





- bước 4 : nó hiện ra đường dẫn link dẫn đến file pdf của bạn , bạn chọn file cần convert và nó tự động chuyển đổi và send ra word cho các bạn


- bước 5 : soát lỗi . bên trên phía bên phải các bạn có chữ infinition thì phải , bạn ấn vào đấy sẽ hiện ra giao diện soát lỗi pro . chỉ việc ấn enter để chuyển nếu lỗi đúng , lỗi sai thì dùng con chuột hoặc 4 phím mũi tên để điều chỉnh rồi sửa . hì !


- bước 6 : tắt giao diện soát lôi đi rồi ấn vào nút send ( có kèm chữ w biểu tượng của word ) ở giữa , bên trên giao diện fr11 .
thế là ô kê! chúc các bạn thành công






- đây là video hướng dẫn sử dụng : (hơi nặng lên load hơi lâu )


có gì cứ pm qua nick yahoo: giangqn_1009
link ở trang http://www.sohoa.com.vn down nhanh hơn [mf]


[flash]http://www.sohoa.com.vn/public/frp11/fr11_b2c_flash_vt_button.swf[/flash]

----------

